# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  © РИА Новости  Пятнадцать самых смешных казусов года по версии РИА Новости

## Irina

День смеха, или как его еще называют День дурака, совсем не обязательно отмечать раз в году. В редакцию мировых агентств каждый день приходят новости, которые подчас непросто отличить от шутки. Это и абсурдные открытия ученых, и курьезы криминальной хроники, и выходки братьев наших меньших. RIAN.RU представляет 15 самых, с точки зрения редакции, забавных курьезов года.

*1. Фальшивый метеорит*

В октябре минувшего года латвийские СМИ сообщили о падении гигантского «метеорита» возле латвийского города Мазсалаца. В подтверждение новости в Интернете появилась видеозапись огненного кольца шириной порядка 20 метров, пылающего на месте происшествия.

Специалисты уже начали выдвигать свои версии случившегося, как вдруг стало известно, что никакого метеорита и в помине не было, а историю с падением крупного объекта инициировал местный оператор мобильной связи Tele2. «Рекламная акция» обошлась компании, по меньшей мере, в 4 тысячи долларов.

*2. Тысяча и одна попытка сдать на права*

Жительница Южной Кореи пыталась сдать на права без малого 771 раз. 68-летняя женщина по фамилии Чха (Cha), начиная с 2005 года, почти каждый рабочий день сдавала водительский экзамен в полиции города Чонджу. Даже после сотен неудавшихся попыток кореянка не теряет надежды и готова попробовать снова. Местный полицейский уже пообещал подарить ей собственноручно изготовленную мемориальную доску, когда Чха, наконец, пройдет тест.

*3. Испытания «космических» трусов*

Без курьезов не обходится и в космосе. Японский астронавт Коичи Ваката два месяца тестировал высокотехнологичные огнеупорные трусы для космонавтов, которые можно не стирать много недель. Вернувшись на Землю, космонавт сообщил, что испытание прошло успешно: никто из экипажа, который находился с ним на станции, на неприятные запахи не жаловался, не заметил неудобств и сам Ваката.

*4. Японская новинка: часы для невест с обратным ходом*

Любопытное достижение в мире технологий представили японские ученые весной прошлого года. Специально для девушек, стремящихся выйти замуж, они создали бюстгальтер с часами, ведущими обратный отсчет времени до дня, когда хозяйка белья, по ее замыслу, должна выйти замуж.

Новинка выглядит как корсет, в самом центре его вышита надпись «Ищу спутника жизни», а сам он выполнен в стиле свадебного платья. В верхней части плоских часов находится выемка для обручального кольца. Когда кольцо вставляют в выемку, часы с обратным отсчетом останавливаются и играет свадебный марш.

*5. Немка перепутала полицейский участок со службой доверия*

В Германии жительница нижнесаксонского городка Майне за день позвонила в полицию 200 раз и все ради того, чтобы «просто поговорить». Женщина проигрывала по телефону музыку и изъявляла желание рассказать полицейским истории из своего детства. Остановить звонки не удалось даже после того, как телефонный номер не в меру общительной дамы заблокировали. Когда это не принесло результата, полиция лично явилась в дом к нарушительнице и конфисковала телефонный аппарат.

*6. МЧС наградило кота за заслуги перед хозяйкой*

МЧС Мордовии наградило кота, спасшего хозяйку из огня, литром сметаны и сосисками. Кот Мурзик громким мяуканьем разбудил свою хозяйку — жительницу поселка Тургенево Ардатовского района Нину Ефремову, которая, подумав, что кот хочет гулять, решила его выпустить на улицу, однако, открыв дверь, обнаружила, что в коридоре полыхает потолок. Женщина через окно выбралась из дома и разбудила соседей.

*7. «Золотой» багаж вернули рассеянному пассажиру*

Непозволительную рассеянность проявил иракский торговец, забывший в зале аэропорта копию паспорта и десять тысяч килограмм золота. Груз стоимостью в сотни тысяч долларов был обнаружен полицейским нарядом в зале ожидания аэропорта вместе с копией паспорта гражданина, который к тому времени уже занял свое место в кресле вылетавшего в Ирак самолета.

*8. Унесенная дождем бегемотиха*

Бегемотихе по кличке Никица пришлось «сбежать» из частного зоопарка в Черногории после того, как ее загон затопили проливные дожди. Несколько дней двухтонное животное, которое считается одним из самых опасных в мире, разгуливало по окрестностям, пока его не обнаружил один из владельцев частного участка в поселке Плавницы.

*9. Маленькое происшествие с большими последствиями*

В начале года в музее искусств Метрополитен в Нью-Йорке пострадал один из самых дорогих экспонатов – картина Пабло Пикассо «Актер». Одна из посетительниц музея неожиданно для себя потеряла равновесие и упала на картину, в результате на холсте образовалась брешь размером не менее 15 см. Полотно известнейшего художника сразу же отправили на реставрацию, а имя посетительницы решили не разглашать.

*10. Акула пострадала от рук школьницы*

В Новой Зеландии 14-летняя Лидия Уорд отлупила акулу доской для плавания. Инцидент произошел, когда юная спортсменка с братом отправилась купаться на пляж Орети. Внезапно появившаяся акула схватила девочку за бедро, однако та не растерялась и начала с силой бить акулу доской для бодибординга. Получив мощный отпор, хищница ретировалась, а школьница поспешила выбежать из воды.

*11. Ленивец не дошел до туалета*

В Панаме исследователи впервые обнаружили труп ленивца, убитого очковой совой, которая весит меньше него в четыре раза. По мнению ученых, животное было убито во время похода в туалет. Ленивцы — одно из самых медленных животных на Земле, но в сочетании с природным «камуфляжем» — водорослями, растущими в их шерсти, — они прекрасно приспособлены к тому, чтобы скрываться среди листьев деревьев. На землю они спускаются примерно раз в восемь дней — чтобы сходить в туалет.

*12. Куриный «спецназ»*

Британские куры забили насмерть лису, проникшую в курятник. Эту новость, весьма повеселившую зрителей канала Sky News, сообщила хозяйка одной из британских ферм Мишель Корделл. Женщина вошла в курятник за яйцами и неожиданно застала последствия драматической расправы куриного семейства над непрошеной гостьей.

«Маленький столик в углу курятника, на котором обычно сидят куры, был опрокинут и лежал около головы лисицы. Похоже, они толкнули стол, сбили лису с ног и заклевали ее до смерти», — предположила женщина, нашедшая в сарае окровавленное с головы до ног бездыханное животное.

*13. Деликатес для полиции*

Курьезный случай произошел в начале марта в Велюньском районе Польши. Вор пытался спрятаться от полиции в холодильнике, но долго оставаться там не смог. Когда вечером полицейские вошли в квартиру, то застали супругу осужденного и маленькую дочь. Женщина сказала стражам порядка, что мужа нет дома, но те заметили, что стол в доме накрыт на двоих, и решили тщательно осмотреть квартиру. Когда они уже собирались уходить, нарушитель закона выпал из холодильника. Оказалось, что ему просто не хватило воздуха.

*14. Поймали с поличным*

Голод заставил одного из жителей маленького города в Нью-Джерси выломать стену, чтобы проникнуть на кухню одного из ресторанов. Голодный злоумышленник поджарил себе цыпленка с рисом и скрылся, оставив на месте преступления вместо отпечатков пальцев горку грязной посуды.

Самое удивительно, что кроме цыпленка и порции риса, из ресторана ничего не пропало — более того, взломщик не притронулся к 200 долларам, которые открыто лежали в кассе заведения.

*15. Астронавты перепутали в космосе верх и низ*

Астронавты шаттла «Дискавери» в открытом космосе неправильно установили деталь, с помощью которой одна из внешних платформ крепится к станции. Один из них по ошибке перевернул перед установкой деталь, с помощью которой на внешней поверхности МКС крепится платформа, на которой в свою очередь устанавливается оборудование.

Материал подготовлен на основе информации РИА Новости

----------

